# Oxalic Sublimation safest and most effective



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

mitchgobears said:


> Study results just released:
> 
> www.sussex.ac.uk/lasi/sussexplan/varroamites


Great study, thank you very much for posting it!


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

However, I'd have to challenge that "safest" claim. It is NOT the safest for the beekeeper. One whiff and you'll know why. Folks foolish enough to ignore the directions of how to apply could even wind up in the ER if they already have breathing problems. It angers me every time I see one of these studies that conveniently omits this particular danger. People need to be reminded over and over that repeated exposure to OA vapors can, indeed, harm your lungs.

I'll get off my soapbox now.



Rusty


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> However, I'd have to challenge that "safest" claim. It is NOT the safest for the beekeeper. One whiff and you'll know why. Folks foolish enough to ignore the directions of how to apply could even wind up in the ER if they already have breathing problems.


Thanks for reiterating this. This vapor is really, really corrosive to lung tissue. Use a respirator. "I'll stand upwind" is not a safety measure. Beekeepers have enough lung challenge due to long term exposure to high creosote smudge smoke. I have good healthy lungs, but a day of oxalic exposure left me with a deep, hacking cough that persisted for weeks. I use a respirator now.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

JWChesnut said:


> Thanks for reiterating this. This vapor is really, really corrosive to lung tissue. Use a respirator. "I'll stand upwind" is not a safety measure. Beekeepers have enough lung challenge due to long term exposure to high creosote smudge smoke. I have good healthy lungs, but a day of oxalic exposure left me with a deep, hacking cough that persisted for weeks. I use a respirator now.


+1!


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

I work in a lab everyday. If you can protect yourself with a respirator. Then I would consider it safe. There are terrible chemicals that absorb right into your skin and are hard to work with. Also it is well known that this is required to use PPE with OAV.


----------



## Munson (Mar 16, 2014)

Respirator. I bought a nice mask from amazon when I got set up last year. Keep it in a 2 gallon bag to keep it clean in the garage and wipe it down after using it. With this respirator there is no problems other than trying to fit it in a narrow veil. No problems even in the heart of oa smoke. I got comfortable and doing a quick application one weekend I thought it so easy I do not need the mask. Just a hint of a whiff got me gagging. If you are lucky and stupid you get these simple lessons. Just one whiff. Get a respirator.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Munson - Be sure to check the instruction manual for your respirator. I think organic vapor respirators have a very short life once opened from their original packaging (like maybe 30 days). So you probably need to spend $20 on new cartridges each year to have an effective mask. Just don't want you to put yourself in danger by wiping it off and using the same filters for years.


----------



## mitchgobears (Jan 26, 2014)

I must agree that lung and eye protection are necessary when using Oxalic Acid.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, oav will make you cough your lung out if you inhaled
enough of them. When testing my homemade oav gadget
without the mask on thinking that I can hold my breath for
2-5 minutes was a crazy idea. Eventually your lung will recover
over time. Now I put the oav gadget under the hive and
not breathe in the oav anymore when doing a treatment.
I do have a gas mask just in case but did not use it on a 2 minutes
burn time. The oav stay inside the hive when sealed in with the soft foam.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

If you're _*smart *_and take the proper precautions (mask in particular) it's a great miticide! A practice that devastates mites without harm to the brood, bees, queen with no contamination to the comb.........it simple does not get much better.


----------

